# Hydronic leak



## AKdaplumba (Jan 12, 2010)

Ok this house is around 20 years old. There is a leak like under the boiler, or very close to it. The pipe is grey. 

First question is it PVC?

Could I take 2 couplings and pex and crimp those in?

Apparently the there is a concrete slab, and the subfloor is sitting on flat 2x4. I plan to smash the tile and cut a small whole in the floor and see where this water is coming from. I cant remove the boiler because 1. it is too much work. 2. I don't have the knowledge to put it back together. This right near an exterior wall. Outside you see this white paste on the sidewalk. whats it from?

Any advice is appreciated. 

thanks


----------



## WrenchMonkey (Feb 24, 2010)

if it's grey then it could be poly-b pipe which you can fix with pex to poly-b transition couplings. The real bummer is when you shut down and drain the system to make your repair it could cause more leaks in the system. I hate working on poly-b you just never know if it's gonna leak or be okay. So fill very slowly when your done your repair.


----------



## njoy plumbing (May 19, 2009)

What make of boiler is it? Is the pipe in floor separated from boiler piping by a plate exchanger? Perhaps the boiler is leaking under itself. Poly-b has no oygen barrier and can cause corrosion to the boiler. Busting up the subfloor in that location may just show you that the leak is coming from some place else. The system is 20 years old and probably in crap shape due to the poly-b pipe install. There may be an oppurtunity to sell them on upgrading. Post some pics.


----------



## AKdaplumba (Jan 12, 2010)

this is for my moms friend of a friend. if they have a leaky boiler they have to get someone to install a new one. I have next to zero heating experience. Me doing this is just an attempt to save them some money since they are an older couple. 

See if I can get some pics tmrw, Im sure the leak is right near the boiler. nothing else is wet anywhere else.


----------



## njoy plumbing (May 19, 2009)

We do alot of this kind of work. Once I can see the pics and learn more hopefully I can help.


----------



## AKdaplumba (Jan 12, 2010)

So water is bubbling up from the center 3/4 pipe. They say it is the supply. under the sub floor, is a 2x4 flat, there is probably 1inch of water above the concrete. Sounds like the pipe has given up and is leaking in the slab. Ive seen some water damage on the right wall about 5-6 ft away. 

So what do you think? 

repipe?

can I run it between the concrete and subfloor?

The boiler will be replaced, the basement zone is the laundry room and 2 bedroom suite down stairs. Havent heard complaints from the renters yet. 

Is there a way to test the pipe?


recommendations on which pipe to use if a repipe is nessesary?


thx


----------



## AKdaplumba (Jan 12, 2010)

boiler is made by Allied engineering company, model MG-100.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Check for rat chews in that polybutylene pipe. I would not bother repiping it as PB holds up pretty well in hydronic systems. Low pressure, no chlorine, no fittings. PB holds up pretty good in such mild conditions. My bet is it's a rat chew or a kink somewhere. Cut out the leaking section and splice in some pex with pex by polybutylene adapters.


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

I use the Zurn Pex x poly adaptors. They come in a bag, with a ring for pex, and a wider, copper colored ring for poly.

I needed some last week, and the supplier had Viega. No rings with it:furious:

He checked the catalog, and it says to use a hose clamp:no:

Way to go, Viega


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

I use Zurn adapters as well


----------



## njoy plumbing (May 19, 2009)

RealLivePlumber said:


> I use the Zurn Pex x poly adaptors. They come in a bag, with a ring for pex, and a wider, copper colored ring for poly.
> 
> I needed some last week, and the supplier had Viega. No rings with it:furious:
> 
> ...


 That was your supplier, not viega. I use them and got rings.:yes:


----------



## AKdaplumba (Jan 12, 2010)

how do you find the leak?

How would it kink if its in the slab?

so should I repipe or just fix the leak?


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Pressurize each loop until 1 leaks. Listen with a leak detector over that zone.



AKdaplumba said:


> how do you find the leak?
> 
> How would it kink if its in the slab?
> 
> so should I repipe or just fix the leak?


----------



## AKdaplumba (Jan 12, 2010)

I know which loop is leaking, only one loop in the slab, the rest are copper and go upstairs. 

Is the general consensis not to do a total re-pipe?


----------

